# If you could live wherever you wanted...



## Dewgong (Feb 21, 2009)

I would live in Seattle with Vee. :3

How about you?


----------



## Retsu (Feb 21, 2009)

A loftcube in the heart of Berlin.


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 21, 2009)

Woah

Loftcubes are coool <3


----------



## Zuu (Feb 21, 2009)

Uh...

You know, that's a good question.

Maybe some village outside of London or something! or somewhere in Norway.


----------



## Lost Guitar (Feb 21, 2009)

Italy. I'd love it there.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't want to live in just one place; I want to live all over the world during my lifetime. I guess a the moment I'd like to live in New Zealand (somewhere around Rotarua probably), and I definitely want to live in Canada and Australia at some point. 
The fact I can't speak any non-English language remotely well might make living in some places hard (especially if I'm working), but I'd also love to spend lots of time in France, Iceland, China and Luxembourg.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I'd live in Texas, except that I already live here.

Other places to live would be France, Spain, Singapore, Sweden, Greece, South Korea, Japan, or Taiwan.


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 21, 2009)

Easter Island. Nah, somewhere except here, Japan?


----------



## Minish (Feb 21, 2009)

In a tiny village way off in the country somewhere. :D

And I'd raise ten children and herd goats~


----------



## Felidire (Feb 21, 2009)

Canada or Sweden.. I don't actually feel like I truly belong anywhere... I'd like to live somewhere with lots of trees and mountains, nature is awesomeness.

and I kinda don't want to stick around Australia for too long.. though I suppose it's not a bad place to live until I find somewhere that I feel like I belong.

I'm so gonna compile a loltravel list soon. ,xD


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 21, 2009)

Would probably stay right here.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know. A city. Living in the countryside is all very well and good, but it just isn't my kind of thing.

In the US, I can only really imagine living on one of the coasts. New York or Seattle or maybe Boston. In Europe, London or Berlin (if only I spoke German). Sydney is nice.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Feb 21, 2009)

Living in Iceland would be nice, but I don't know Icelandic and videogames are so expensive over there. :/ If I'm going to continue playing video games, then I would probably stay here in the US and hopefully be able to travel. I've never really moved, so going from one home to another would be a bit distressing for me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 21, 2009)

New York is <3. Oh, how I miss it... so probably there. There or Switzerland. Unfortunately, living in Switzerland would mean that I'd have to know more than the two years of fractured German I sort of learned from a rather poor teacher, and it'd have to be the Swiss-German variant, but yeah.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 21, 2009)

... said:


> videogames are so expensive over there. :/


Hasn't the Icelandic economy just gone down the toilet and is about to/at rock bottom?


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 21, 2009)

Scandinavia somewhere. Sweden or Norway I guess.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 21, 2009)

Hrrrm...

Well, I'd definitely love to move to southern California, simply for the fact that it DOESN'T FUCKING SNOW AS MUCH.
I'm sick of snow ><
Of course that isn't the only reason, but whatever.

Internationally, living somewhere in Britain/England/whatever the correct term is would be cool, I've always thought it looked like an interesting place to live.
Or Luxembourg. That's definitely on my list of places to visit before I die.

And I wouldn't live there persay, but I'd definitely like to visit Japan just to buy video game merchandise and manga.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 21, 2009)

Within England: Nottingham. It's only an hour south of me yaaaay

Out of England: Stockholm because it's awesome. Or somewhere in Australia.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm planning on emigrating to Canada when I grow up.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Somewhere in Britain.
I'll hopefully be going there for Uni anyway, then I'd like to stay there. Ideally I'd go to Cambridge but more realistically I'll probably be in London for a couple of years, then off to visit the rest of the country.
But who knows what the future holds~

As long as I don't have to live in Portugal, at least not until I'm exceedingly old.


----------



## see ya (Feb 21, 2009)

Those Loftcubes are awesome. I'd always wanted to spend some time in Germany anyway, but duuuude. 

Anyway, I'd have to say either somewhere in Germany/France or, if here in America, somewhere out West, like Phoenix or San Diego (Both of which I've visited. They're absolutely gorgeous) or San Francisco. Actually, anywhere else in the USA is bound to be better than the decaying, redneck-flooded wasteland of Southern Illinois...


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 21, 2009)

I want to live in my dreams so they'll never end.

Physically, I love where I am now, in suburban New Jersey.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 22, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Canada or Sweden..





Music Dragon said:


> Would probably stay right here.
> Location: Stockholm, Sweden


ok, now i'm just definately going to be visiting there first. >> 





Tailsy said:


> I'm planning on emigrating to Canada when I grow up.


Hah, cool~ You can live in the attic, of the non-existent canadian home which I will one day own. ,,>D

I was planning on moving to canada one day, but kinda gave up when I realized the odds of me actually being accepted for immigration were slim to nothing. (Like 25% chance, assuming that I had the necessary skill-set, (which I don't), to work in one of the several unbelievably boring occupations compiled on their list of who they would and would not accept.) ,,xD

The plan... Is for you to holiday over there; get drunk, marry a random hobo for money, apply for immigration, become accepted, and then you ditch that hobo I say! you ditch him and get me in. ,,>3
From there, you ditch me, and I can buy the non-existent canadian house, and you get to live in the attic! </3


----------



## Taliax (Feb 22, 2009)

I would probably live in southern Alaska, or somewhere else cold. I live in the southern U.S., and it's way too hot here.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 22, 2009)

Somewhere safe. Somewhere where if I die, my family won't know. Not sure where though.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 22, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Somewhere safe. Somewhere where if I die, my family won't know. Not sure where though.


 I think Australia is a good bet.. it's so safe here that's it's boring, and I say that with the utmost of sincerity.

With that said, there's loads of murdered people over here in the outback who were never found~


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 22, 2009)

Skymin said:


> Actually, anywhere else in the USA is bound to be better than the decaying, redneck-flooded wasteland of Southern Illinois...


Are you sure?
Nothern Illinois isn't much better.
It's all either boring perfect suburb, dirty city, strip mall or the occasional forest preserve.

Hell, all of Illinois sucks. Don't move here. >>


----------



## Ramsie (Feb 22, 2009)

Within the USA: Seattle, WA. Hampton, VA or the surrounding area. New York in general. Boston, MA. 
Internationally: France, England, Ireland, Iceland, Russia, Iceland, or India. 

Though if it were up to me, I would live everywhere.



> Originally Posted by *Zora of Termina*
> _Hell, all of Illinois sucks. Don't move here.>>_


Same with Missouri :(


----------



## see ya (Feb 22, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> Are you sure?
> Nothern Illinois isn't much better.
> It's all either boring perfect suburb, dirty city, strip mall or the occasional forest preserve.
> 
> Hell, all of Illinois sucks. Don't move here. >>


Ha! At least you have strip malls and suburbs. Here, it's pretty much all dirty, run-down nothing-at-all-to-do small towns (With literally one exception, a college town that's actually rather nice. Unfortunately, that's not where I live)

But yeah, I agree. Illinois sucks.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 22, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> I don't know. A city. Living in the countryside is all very well and good, but it just isn't my kind of thing.
> 
> In the US, I can only really imagine living on one of the coasts. New York or Seattle or maybe Boston. In Europe, London or Berlin (if only I spoke German). Sydney is nice.


Most of this holds for me; just take out Sydney.  Also I was thinking Portland, Oregon more than anywhere else in the US.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to go back to Eureka California ;-; washington state _sucks_ D:< not to mention I hate big places, if you don't know where or what Eureka CA is (Which you probably don't lol) Here
It's an absolutely _wonderful_  little town in the middle of pot county :D filled with old Victorian houses. 

I would also like to live in Norway :D Eating lutefisk every christmas X3 (I've never actually had lutefisk)


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 22, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> Most of this holds for me; just take out Sydney.  Also I was thinking Portland, Oregon more than anywhere else in the US.


what why not sydney :( sydney is awesome


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 22, 2009)

opaltiger said:
			
		

> In Europe, London or Berlin (if only I spoke German).


Why would you live, of all the places in the UK, in London? London's a horrible place to live. It's disgustingly dirty, the people are rude, it's expensive and far too busy. It's nice to visit, but after just two days there, the filth in the air starts setting off my asthma.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Why would you live, of all the places in the UK, in London? London's a horrible place to live. It's disgustingly dirty, the people are rude, it's expensive and far too busy. It's nice to visit, but after just two days there, the filth in the air starts setting off my asthma.


I concur with the statement that London Smells Funny.


----------



## Cloaked (Feb 22, 2009)

Honestly, I wouldn\'t care where I lived as long as it wasn\'t here.  \'Here\' being my actual current physical location, and not this site.

I bet most of you would have gotten that, but there\'s always _one_ isn\'t there?


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, actually, I come back on my previous statement. I would like to live in the countryside in Scandinavia yes, but also close enough to either drive or use public transport to go to gigs. So somewhere in a bit more quiet area in a metropolitan area would suit me as well (not in the bustle, outside of it). Because fuck knows I need my share of metal gigs.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 25, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Would probably stay right here.


^That. Or at least I'd want to stay somewhere within the English countryside.


----------



## Espeon (Feb 25, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I concur with the statement that London Smells Funny.


Agreed.
...Yet again.

Place I'd like to live?
Well, I'm very happy here right now but I would like to live in a specific place in Somerset.

Other countries might include South Africa, Trinidad & Tobago, Scotland...

I haven't really thought about this ever. I always imagined myself living within England forever. After all, my higest concern is getting into University and I'm not sure how many countries would accept me as my then-trained profession.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> I want to go back to Eureka California ;-; washington state _sucks_ D:< not to mention I hate big places, if you don't know where or what Eureka CA is (Which you probably don't lol) Here
> It's an absolutely _wonderful_  little town in the middle of pot county :D filled with old Victorian houses.
> 
> I would also like to live in Norway :D Eating lutefisk every christmas X3 (I've never actually had lutefisk)


Actually, you probably don't want to eat it every Christmas.

Also, am I the only one who -


----------



## Mirry (Feb 25, 2009)

Skymin said:


> anywhere else in the USA is bound to be better than the decaying, redneck-flooded wasteland of Southern Illinois...


Don't get your hopes too high. I can't imagine that the decaying, redneck-flooded wasteland of Northwestern Pennsylvania is much better.

If I had to stay within US borders (god forbid) I'd probably choose somewhere in Oregon. Otherwise, I'd love love love to live in England. I don't like big cities though, so definitely not London or anything like that.

But since Sweden seems to be getting some love from you guys, maybe I'll have to look into this one. :P


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 25, 2009)

Somewhere that has a decent government, and I'd like to avoid the bumbling idiots and stick with the intelligence.


----------



## ColorBlind (Feb 28, 2009)

I would live in Italy.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 28, 2009)

stella said:


> I would live in Italy.


I hope you like fascism.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 1, 2009)

Japaaaaan~


----------



## J.T. (Mar 1, 2009)

Someplace like Italy, but with a good government.


----------



## octobr (Mar 1, 2009)

stormalong or neverland.

except

with a mafia in it


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Mar 1, 2009)

I have three choices: 1) New Zealand, where it's quiet in the countryside; 2) East Greenwich or Providence, Rhode Island, where I have loyal friends, or 3) anywhere in western Connecticut for the same reason.


----------



## Mercury (Mar 1, 2009)

The Outback, Australia. It is my life long dream (well, as long as my life has been so far) to go to Australia.


----------



## Flora (Mar 2, 2009)

Probably New York.  I'm a city girl at heart. <3


----------



## H-land (Mar 6, 2009)

If I could live anywhere?
I'd live someplace warmer than here.
It's too cold here. :<

Realistically, I'm thinking maybe moving to Baltimore or Atlanta or maybe even Charlotte. Miami could theoretically could be nice, but... I don't know. Sometimes I hear bad stories about it. What I do know is that it's too cold here in the winter, the public transit system sucks, and there's nothing to do, so I want to move.

Unrealistically, I might want to move somewhere in southern Europe. Barcelona might have some appeal, though I've never visited, so I couldn't say for sure. I do hope to visit some day, in any case. Still, if I _did_ move to Europe, then I'd get upset by the time zones. Nobody on the internet seems to be up during the European day. Except Europeans.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 6, 2009)

Honalululand said:


> Barcelona might have some appeal, though I've never visited, so I couldn't say for sure. I do hope to visit some day, in any case. Still, if I _did_ move to Europe, then I'd get upset by the time zones. Nobody on the internet seems to be up during the European day. Except Europeans.


Barcelona's absolutely lovely <3 The weather's really nice, and it's got so much art and culture, it's amazing. 

Time zones aren't that big a deal; there's nearly as much of a gap between the east coast and Eastern Europe as there is between the east coast and the west coast.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 6, 2009)

I've already decided I'm going to end up living in Norway, for multiple reasons including you don't get fucked with for doing what you want, its rainy and cloudy and cold all the time in the winter, good music is not very underground, they're extremely liberal but not to the point of obnoxious faggotry, and you're like automatically well off or something and happy.

(ignore the stereotypes at the end)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like to live in one of these places:

Southeast United States
Japan
Northwest England
Sweden
Iceland
Singapore
Southern Australia


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd stay in Australia XD But I do want to visit Europe when I'm older. Dunno about living there, too much snow and rain D:


----------



## Aenrhien (Mar 9, 2009)

Somewhere I don't have to deal with people unless I want to, which will probably be never.


----------

